# Westfalen-Winter-Bike-Trophy 2012



## asc09 (18. Oktober 2011)

Die Termine für die Westfalen-Winter-Bike-Trophy 2012 stehen fest:

08.01.2012: SC Capelle
15.01.2012: RSC Werne
22.01.2012: Radsportbezirk Westfalen-Mitte
29.01.2012: TuS Neuenrade
05.02.2012: RSV Dortmund-Nord
12.02.2012: RSV Hansa Soest
19.02.2012: ASC 09 Dortmund - Mountainbike
26.02.2012: RC Sprinter Waltrop
04.03.2012: PSV Iserlohn

Mehr Infos auf:
www.westfalen-winter-bike-trophy.de


----------



## Horst68 (10. Januar 2012)

Anbei Bilder von der netten Schlammschlacht von Capelle. War aber diesmal nicht so schlimm wie im letzten Jahr. Da habe ich das Rad noch über einen Bach werfen müssen. Jetzt konnte man durchfahren. Nächster Termin am Sonntag in Werne

https://picasaweb.google.com/Radspo...e/WestfalenWinterBikeTrophy20121LaufInCapelle

Schönen Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Horst68 (15. Januar 2012)

743 Teilnehmer waren heute bei Nebel am Start
Im Link Bilder der örtlichen Presse:

http://www.wa.de/sport/regionalspor...estfalen-winterbike-trophy-werne-1563602.html

Nächste Woche geht es in Dortmund an der B1 in Wambel an Rennbahn.

Start wie immer von 10.00 - 12.00

Schöne Woche


----------



## Horst68 (17. Januar 2012)

600 Bilder vom Sonntag gibt es hier:

http://hp.rsc-werne.de/?page_id=466

Sonntag gehts ja in Wambel weiter. Früher sorgten ja immer die Witterungsbedingungen für eine schwere Fahrt:

http://www.radsport-westfalen-mitte.de/joomla/index.php?/schnee-und-spass.htm

Jetzt soll die Strecke aber auf der großen Schleife entkuschelt worden sein. Die Brühe unterm Lanstroper Ei wird man sich dann wohl hart verdienen müssen.

Bis Sonntag


----------



## Horst68 (22. Januar 2012)

Das war heute schon ein bisken schäbbich. Nur das Wetter natürlich. Ab 11.00 hatte es sich ja schön eingeregnet. Die Preußenhalde und die Greveler Alm waren so nicht einfach zu fahren.

Photos von heute:

http://sportbilda.de/images/alben/RCTF2012-RSBWM/album/index.html

Nächste Woche geht es dann in Neuenrade weiter. Landschaftlich eine sehr schöne Runde. Wollen wir hoffen, dass es kein Glatteis gibt. Dann sind dort sehr gefährlich.

Wünsche Euch ne schöne Woche


----------



## Horst68 (29. Januar 2012)

Zum Glück hatte ich nach meiner gestrigen Ausfahrt, mein Rad schon mal präventiv an die Heizung gestellt, da der Freilauf durch die Kälte zickte. War wohl noch genug Feuchtigkeit vom letzten Sonntag drin. Der Freilauf streikte dann heute nicht, dafür hat sich dann schon recht schnell mein Umwerfer verabschiedet. War nicht schön,fast die ganze Strecke auf der Scheibe zu fahren.

Die heutige Strecke: 

http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId...52366448F2A0DDD0DD5F26D833C6EF926E0FC90A94A56

Photos gibts im Laufe der Woche auf:

http://www.tus-neuenrade-radsport.de/

Bis nächsten Sonntag in Dortmund Youing


----------



## element (30. Januar 2012)

Ich musste auf dem Heimweg rechts ran an die Tankstelle, da meine Trinkflasche zugefroren war... und damit meine ich jetzt nicht nur oben den Saugverschluss... Dank heißem Wasser aus dem Kran wurde dies dort aber freundlicherweise behoben!

Schöne Tour, doch wo bitte waren die versprochenen "traumhaften Ausblicke ins Sauerland"? ;-)


----------



## r19andre (30. Januar 2012)

ja ja, mit den Temperaturen haben die immer Glück, immer weit unter 0.....

Haben dann gleich mal ne Sternfahrt gemacht. 
ca.135km ca.2100hm.

gar nicht so schlecht für Ende Januar

dat gleich dann wieder zur Soester CTF.

weiter gehts

Andre


----------



## Horst68 (30. Januar 2012)

Gegen Eiswürfel in der Trinkflasche hilft diese Flasche:

http://www.alfi-isolierkanne.de/iso...html?sid=5DC9D347-FF15-4516-A807-E525B9B1A4AA

Man muss den Tee dann aber 15 Minuten vorher abkühlen lassen, sonst verbrennt man sich die Schnute. Das ist mir beim ersten Einsatz der Aluflasche passiert. Da wusste ich nicht, dass nach 3 Stunden die Temperatur immer noch nahe des Siedepunktes liegt. 

Am Sonntag in Dortmund kann man wohl noch ne Thermoskanne gebrauchten. In Soest hoffe ich mal, dass das Wetter dann besser als im letzten Jahr ist.


----------



## asc09 (1. Februar 2012)

Aktuelle Infos zur WWBT findet Ihr hier:

www.westfalen-winter-bike-trophy.de

und auf facebook:

https://www.facebook.com/#!/groups/wwbt.2011/


----------



## Horst68 (6. Februar 2012)

Ja, das war doch gestern wieder ne schöne CTF. Bei dem Sonnenschein hat man die Kälte fast gar nicht mehr wahrgenommen. Und der Spielmannszug an der Jugendherberge hat ja auch gut Stimmung gemacht. 

Tolle rote Bäckskestour!

Das obligatorische Absorber77 Video:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ke9ustoVd7U"]Westfalen-Winter-Bike-Trophy 2012, Dortmund, 05.02.2012      - YouTube[/nomedia]

(Die Marder auf seinem Dachboden sind aber auch sehr sehenswert)

Hier der Track:

http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId...5494242B9E048BD4E6D5B56332D6073C807CC4208961F

Weiter gehts an der Staumauer am Möhnesee. Bei Frost durch den Arnsberger Wald ist mit Sicherheit auch ne tolle Sache. Letztes Jahr hatten wir ja materialmordenes Wetter. Kann wettertechnisch also nur besser werden.

Bis Sonntag an der Staumauer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CrossX (7. Februar 2012)

Der Track kommt die Tage aufs GPS. Ich bin mal gespannt auf meine erste Tour bei der WWBT. Freue mich schon.


----------



## Horst68 (12. Februar 2012)

So, dass war ja jetzt schon die dritte Frosttour am Stück. Großes Lob an den Veranstalter. Nachdem bei der Premiere im letzten Jahr Schilder entwendet wurden, hat sich in diesem Jahr die Manndeckung bei Schildern und Flatterbändern bezahlt gemacht. Verfahren unmöglich. 

Die Pausenstellen waren gut bestückt und zudem am malerischen Jagdschloß St.Meinholf gelegen (siehe Anhang). Leider war diesmal aber kein Spielmannszug zugegen. Dafür gab es dann AC/DC am Start. So laut ist es wahrscheinlich sonst nur beim jährlichen Schützenfest.

Nächste Woche dann in Aplerbeck durch den Schwerter Wald und durch das Ruhrtal. Wahrscheinlich dann keine Frosttour mehr, sondern eher eine Schlammtour. Schaun mer mal


----------



## CrossX (12. Februar 2012)

Heute hats leider aufgrund technischer Probleme nicht geklappt. Nächste Woche in Dortmund gibts nen neuen Versuch.


----------



## Horst68 (21. Februar 2012)

In Aplerbeck stand die schwerste Etappe der Westfalen Winter Bike Trophy auf dem Programm. Zu den fast 800 Höhenmetern kam noch hinzu, dass es auf dem Waldboden nicht rollte.

Das obligatorische Absorbervideo:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7FtsElGAbhc&feature=channel"]Westfalen-Winter-Bike-Trophy 2012, Dortmund, 19.02.2012      - YouTube[/nomedia]

Bericht und Photos:

http://www.bikecomnet.de/allgemein/...ling-5-aplerbecker-rctf-7-lauf-der-wwbt-2012/

Sonntag dann geht es weiter in Waltrop. Immer an den Kanälen entlang


----------



## Horst68 (27. Februar 2012)

Hier 2 Videos von der gestrigen Etappe in Waltrop. War durch die Sperrung der Brücke zwischen Vinnum und Olfen um 8 KM länger geworden. Ich kann jetzt auch keine Kanäle mehr sehen. Schön war die Halde in Brambauer und in Waltrop. Sonntag in Iserlohn kann man sich dann das Serienfahrerpräsent abholen. Auf die schöne Tour durch das Ruhrtal freue ich mich.

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oByPriYOa60"]Westfalen-Winter-Bike-Trophy 2012, Waltrop, 26.02.2012      - YouTube[/nomedia]

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=809XDXbmKGs&feature=youtu.be


----------



## CrossX (29. Februar 2012)

Gibts von der Strecke in Iserlohn keinen GPS-Track zum runterladen oder finde ich den auf der Seite einfach nicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Horst68 (29. Februar 2012)

Voilá: http://www.gpsies.com/map.do;jsessionid=CB2F2AC9F2CDD31BFFF89E3E95E74382?fileId=yfygfxtlvycvbaqb

Jetzt heiße es aber auflaufen


----------



## Horst68 (5. März 2012)

Gestern endete dann in Iserlohn die diesjährige Westfalen Winter Bike Trophy. Nochmal waren über 500 Biker am Start. Die Strecke ging oftmals über den Ruhrtalradweg. War zwar technisch nichts fordernes, hat mir aber trotzdem sehr gut gefallen.

Insgesamt wurden 4750 Starts bei der diesjährigen Trophy gezählt. Insgesamt waren fast 1700 Biker bei einer der 9 Veranstaltungen am Start. Angesichts von zweistelligen Minusgraden bei 2 Veranstaltungen ein gutes Ergebnis.

Damit man nicht auf Entzug kommt, beginnt ja am nächsten Sonntag schon der NRW-CTF Cup in Dinslaken.

Das gestrige Absorbervideo:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9hxaUwGbFMc&list=UUGxpJ3vku6macnS9dHcv9kA&index=1&feature=plcp"]Westfalen-Winter-Bike-Trophy 2012, Iserlohn, 04.03.2012      - YouTube[/nomedia]

Viel Spaß in der Sommersaison


----------

